# Can horses be gay?



## tangoharvey (3 April 2010)

My mare is in a herd with 30 other, a mixture of geldings and mares, but despite having plenty of fine chaps to hang out with, she has paired up with a bay thoroughbred mare - so can horses be gay? Or how do I find out if its just a phase she is going through ;-)


----------



## FanyDuChamp (3 April 2010)

I don't think being friends with a mare would make her gay. However I think that animals can be gay, penguins definately can, there was an interesting tv programme on recently about it. 

There are times when I wonder about Captain though!


----------



## tangoharvey (3 April 2010)

they seem more than just friends, cant bear to be apart, nuzzle eachother graze inches away etc etc....


----------



## NeilM (3 April 2010)

My gelding is as gay as you like. Whenever we're out and meet other riders, he ignores the mares and snogs all the other geldings!

That said, he chases our mare all over the field when she's in season, he's obviously a very mixed up lad. 

Still, he's happy enough so who's bothered.


----------



## peek-a-boo (3 April 2010)

I think you ort to read up about horses and how the interact with others it might help you understand its behaviour instead of insulting it with your own opinions.


----------



## Shysmum (3 April 2010)

ooooooooooo uncalled for !!!! SOH failure alert, whoop whoop whoop... 

My boy is loved up with another gelding - they are both the lowest of the herd, and seem to look out for each other - fabulous !  sm x


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (3 April 2010)

NeilM said:



			My gelding is as gay as you like. Whenever we're out and meet other riders, he ignores the mares and snogs all the other geldings!

That said, he chases our mare all over the field when she's in season, he's obviously a very mixed up lad. 

Still, he's happy enough so who's bothered.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL gay as you like  It's his right! leave him alone


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (3 April 2010)

peek-a-boo said:



			I think you ort to read up about horses and how the interact with others it might help you understand its behaviour instead of insulting it with your own opinions.
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious????  meh

ETA she could run up to her horse and scream "your a gay poof" and the horse wouldn't be offended!! being that the horse can't understand a word of the human language AND i can gaurantee you 100% the horse is not on HHO reading this thread! :/ so won't be insulted.

And "ort" ???????


----------



## Tinypony (3 April 2010)

"I think you ort to read up about horses and how the interact with others it might help you understand its behaviour instead of insulting it with your own opinions. "





You could read up on grammar and spelling, or possibly consider avoiding throwing stones in glass houses?
Tangoharvey, sometimes horses just form close pair bonds, with horses of the same or opposite sex.  It's just something they do.


----------



## cptrayes (3 April 2010)

peek-a-boo said:



			I think you ort to read up about horses and how the interact with others it might help you understand its behaviour instead of insulting it with your own opinions.
		
Click to expand...


We are in the 21st century love. Calling someone gay if they are gay is not an insult.

Yes definitely, I used to ride a stallion behind in season mares and he couldn't care less about them! He was a gay boy!

Sometimes farmers only find out they've got a gay ram when the otehr rams get coloured bottoms from the marker wax they use to tell who has served which ewe.


----------



## Tinypony (3 April 2010)

Mares sometimes mount mares as well.


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 April 2010)

peek-a-boo said:



			I think you ort to read up about horses and how the interact with others it might help you understand its behaviour instead of insulting it with your own opinions.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the OP was writing this thread in a jokey way??
I think my old pony George was gay


----------



## Vizslak (3 April 2010)

If they can then my boy is deffo gay! He is petrified of mares! I'm thinking this may be the reason he was cut late.........


----------



## Brontie (3 April 2010)

At an old yard I used to ride at, one of the geldings often mounted another gelding..


----------



## tangoharvey (3 April 2010)

peek-a-boo said:



			I think you ort to read up about horses and how the interact with others it might help you understand its behaviour instead of insulting it with your own opinions.
		
Click to expand...

Peek a boo - Let me just be perfectly clear. I was not insulting my horse by calling her gay. As a gay woman myself, I would not see that word as an insult. As she grazes at the bottom of my a garden, I can spend alot of time watching how horses interact with others, thankyou, and it was this observation that led me to ask the question, as the majority of people on this forum are eloquent, intelliegent and a great source of knowledge and expertise.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (3 April 2010)

tangoharvey said:



			Peek a boo - Let me just be perfectly clear. I was not insulting my horse by calling her gay. As a gay woman myself, I would not see that word as an insult. As she grazes at the bottom of my a garden, I can spend alot of time watching how horses interact with others, thankyou, and it was this observation that led me to ask the question, as the majority of people on this forum are eloquent, intelliegent and a great source of knowledge and expertise.
		
Click to expand...

Can i ask a question? do you find the word 'poof' offensive? only i did try to edit it out but was too late  I know a gay couple (men) and they are always calling themselves poofs so didn't think anything of it, sorry though if that is offensive, certainly didn't mean to be


----------



## somethingorother (3 April 2010)

I am sure geldings especially are often gay if you count that as being sexually attracted to the same sex. I have seen them mount other geldings too many times to count. I don't think i have ever seen a mare mount anything else though. Maybe the geldings go a bit funny when they lose their bits and suffer some serious gender confusion. It's bound to cause a complex going through something like that lol, my OH winces every time i mention anything about it. 

As with mares becoming very close etc, i think they are 'just good friends'  lol


----------



## kezimac (3 April 2010)

well mine comes into season for another mare - doesnt bother with the boys but loves my friends mare and will shove her bum in her face and stand and wee and squirt - I dont know if she just loves her or is some sort of 'look i am more fertile than you ' behaviour????

ETA  - nightmare if we hack out and mine in season as my friends horse wont go in front - so i have too and we keep stopping to lift tail to mare behind - Its so embarrassing she stopped and had a wee in the middle of village once - on a hill!!!! - it ran all down hill and then stood there squirting after too!!!!


----------



## peek-a-boo (3 April 2010)

You say I find it offensive no I don't care which way people bend, but the whole thread hangs on a animal being gay I was saying she should read up about her horse and why it behaves like that  not just jump to its gay! I really don't care my reply was suppose to be a bit of a joke but if you lot are going to jump down my throat for it I will not bother to reply in future.


----------



## Quadro (3 April 2010)

Two of mine are in a civil partnership! they kick, bite, make faces etc to each other when they are together but go mental when seperated and shout on each other constantly! both are geldings and exhibit very "married" behaviour !!


----------



## Munchkin (3 April 2010)

My old jumping pony was definitely gay - he was the equine equivalent of Kurt in Glee.


----------



## cloptonpartridge (3 April 2010)

I once watched a documentery 

which was about animal behavior (i know nuts )
 Apparently all animals especially females exhibit gay tendencys its something to do with herd mentality or something but you see in horses cows and dogs etc its just humans that make complicated social rules


----------



## Cash (3 April 2010)

I think my new horse could be gay.
When I first turned him out in his field, the little arab mare in the field next to him (who is in season) was running up and down the fence calling to him, and he played it cool and ignored her:





However, when the geldings were turned out, he did a LOT of this bless him:


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (3 April 2010)

My last horse was out with another gelding and they pair-bonded and were inseperable; even when other horses were there they still make a huge fuss and din if the other was taken out of the field.

So they'd obviously got something very special between them. 

Same-sex relationships like this in animals is well-documented in the wider animal and farming community and isn't at all unusual; personally I think its just an expression of pure love of one being for another. Aw bless.


----------



## Umbongo (3 April 2010)

Sounds like the mares just have a nice friendship bond?

I think so....my gelding and my friends gelding used to groom each other and get their willies out! A woman also used to walk her Fjord stallion past and our geldings went mental for it!!!! But if they ever came across a mare in season etc they wouldn't have the time of day for her


----------



## Mike007 (3 April 2010)

I think Lancelot may have had some unresolved issues in this direction. Possibly explaining his anger management issues. I know he secretly liked glittery browbands and being plaited up.


----------



## Cazza525 (3 April 2010)

Mum's mare (18 yrs) came over to mine last year when mum was poorly. She regularly mounted my old pony mare (28) when in the same paddock. I separated them,and mums mare would jump post and rail to get to her and moint her. It was totally bizarre stallion like behaviour in mares.

Needless to say I sent her home quick smart!!


----------



## PurplePickle (3 April 2010)

I havent read all the replies so apologies if Im repeating something but I dont think they see it the same way as us. 
Alot of male animals will get 'aquainted' with other males if they are in an environment where theres no female. 

I had a pair of male dagus once, joey got it more than twice daily from chandler poor thing, Im assuming if there was a female in there it wouldnt happen. 


My mare prefers mares and will pair with one, but as said I dont think it makes her gay.


----------



## RSL (3 April 2010)

Just because horses have best friends doesn't mean their gay lol

Now my stallion could well be classed as gay he's always trying to bum my little man but then again he does live with a herd of 5 other boys.


----------



## gekko (4 April 2010)

lets see....
Hairy legs? check!
Moustache? check?
Hangs out with other mares? check!
Wears comforable shoes? check!
Baggy sacklike clothing, perhaps even canvas and leather? check!

Ummmm your mare is not just gay, she is a biker dyke! lol


----------



## brighteyes (4 April 2010)

RSL said:



			Just because horses have best friends doesn't mean their gay lol

Now my stallion could well be classed as gay he's always trying to bum my little man but then again he does live with a herd of 5 other boys.
		
Click to expand...

No, he's just desperate!


----------



## Shilasdair (4 April 2010)

I can't remember the author, or the title (helpful, I know) but I've read a book on animal behaviour which discussed homosexuality in a range of different animal species...if you did some research in a uni/college library, I'm sure you'd find it.
S


----------



## Chestnuttymare (4 April 2010)

OMG this is the funniest thread I have read in ages lol (how do i do smilies?)
I have an image of people running up to their big geldings and calling them poofs and the horse flouncing off in a huff.

My mare seems to swing both ways, she had a fling with a gelding 2 years ago, she was backing into him and squirting etc and the horny old bugger was mounting her. They were have a fine old time. 
Then last spring with the first season, her and my friends mare seemed to be more than just good friends. They were squirting at each other and nuzzling and grooming and were a total pain in the bum (no offence intended to the owners of the gay geldings) when separated. Yelling and trying to get back to each other. Thankfully it seemed to be a passing phase, not that I had a problem with my girl having a gay lover, I loved her whatever,  but it made life a bit difficult. We are just waiting to see what happens this year.


----------



## wench (4 April 2010)

mine certainly is... hes always kissing his boyfriend and play fighting with him!


----------



## Fransurrey (4 April 2010)

Shilasdair said:



			I can't remember the author, or the title (helpful, I know) but I've read a book on animal behaviour which discussed homosexuality in a range of different animal species...if you did some research in a uni/college library, I'm sure you'd find it.
S 

Click to expand...

You might be thinking of Jonathan Balcombe and 'Pleasurable Kingdom'. It's a fabulous book for the evidence of pleasure and other emotions in animals. There is an entire chapter on sex, not to be read on trains, lol!

Horses can indeed be gay and JB also covers a lot of evidence for masturbation, too. Stallions particularly like to whack their..um...part against their bellies. I told OH about this and he didn't believe me, until one day he caught his Mum's miniature stallion at it and was traumatised for life, tee hee!


----------



## Evenstar (4 April 2010)

cptrayes said:



			Sometimes farmers only find out they've got a gay ram when the otehr rams get coloured bottoms from the marker wax they use to tell who has served which ewe.
		
Click to expand...


Oh that did make me laugh!!


----------



## stencilface (4 April 2010)

I am forever calling my horse gay.  He neighs continually to his field buddy when we're at competitions 

I also call him a big gay when he spooks at something silly - ok, people can be offended for him, but trust me he doesn't care. 

NB I am in no way homophobic, its just something I say, on more than one occasion I will have called my horse a big gay in front of gay friends


----------



## tangoharvey (4 April 2010)

thanks all, didnt imagine it would gerneate so much respone, but thanks all xxx


----------

